
The Village and the Village - opusdie
http://www.iamdanw.com/wrote/what-are-borders-anyway/
======
rvschuilenburg
> A letter sent from the Belgian half of a house to the Dutch side, posted
> into a Baarle-Hertog post box would be transported by van to Turnhout, then
> to Brussels, flown by plane to Amsterdam, then by truck via Tilburg, back to
> Baarle-Nassau. Apparently.

Brilliant.

